

Ask HN: Please Review My Startup (spoffer.net) - vaitko

Hello, everybody,<p>Few months ago I&#x27;ve launched revolutionary tool which help discover great deals and offers for people and also its good and powerful for businesses marketing. At least I think so.. but its not so important what do I think, thats why I&#x27;m posting there with request for some feedback: please write shortly whats the first impression when visiting this website? Thank you very much!<p>This is one-man-army project, I did everything - design, programming, testing, prototyping and etc.. currently I&#x27;m working on mobile apps which will be ready and launched very soon (hopefully).<p>For those are interested already i give some more details:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.spoffer.net&#x2F;help&#x2F;about - short explainer video how it works for the people<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.spoffer.net&#x2F;help&#x2F;business - explainer for business<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;editor.spoffer.net&#x2F;edit - please see drag&amp;drop editor for creating offers online (user username: demo and password: demo123)
======
boozywoozy
You may have better luck in "Show HN".
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
vaitko
Sure, will try this. Thank you!

